# French bulldogs food



## Bruellio (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi everyone
I own two French bulldogs one a year old and one coming up to two years of age. I give them both pedigree adult food but I've been told pedigree isn't a very healthy source? And it seems as though the kibbles are quite big for the size of the dog and they don't seem to digest it very well. Ibe been told by the vets royal canin and James beloved are very good but there twice the price of pedigree so my question is is there a good food brand for French bulldogs that's cheap? Thanks


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Have a look on the dry food index for ideas, James wellbeloved is decent but would veer away from the Royal canin a good idea is to say how much you want to spend on the food then people can maybe point you in the right direction


----------



## Bruellio (Aug 8, 2016)

hackertime said:


> Have a look on the dry food index for ideas, James wellbeloved is decent but would veer away from the Royal canin a good idea is to say how much you want to spend on the food then people can maybe point you in the right direction


Thanks for your reply I'd like to spend about 30 to 35 pound for a 15kg bag.


----------



## Pappychi (Aug 12, 2015)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-dry-dog-food-index.255727/

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/the-updated-wet-dog-food-index.305410/

Take a look at these threads which were put together by our very own SixStar, they'll give you a load of information and ideas


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

Sometimes the dearer food works out cheaper in the long run as you don't need to feed as much but as Hackertime says give us an idea of your budget.


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

There's a decent grain free food under the name of country kibble although it goes under loads of different names and sold in various places that would be around that price but only 12kg..I've been using skinners field and trial duck and rice for my two around £26. For 15kg


----------



## Bruellio (Aug 8, 2016)

OK guys thanks for being so helpfull I will look into all your suggestion's


----------



## Bruellio (Aug 8, 2016)

Hey again I've looked into a lots of food on the dry food index and most I put in e.g skinners,Akela,country kibble,csj and lots more I typed in say for working dogs and French bulldog isnt a working dog there far from that lol


----------



## Bobbie (May 3, 2008)

your dogs can still eat it it's a way of getting round no vat


----------



## hackertime (Oct 12, 2013)

Bruellio said:


> Hey again I've looked into a lots of food on the dry food index and most I put in e.g skinners,Akela,country kibble,csj and lots more I typed in say for working dogs and French bulldog isnt a working dog there far from that lol


Does not matter its just working dog food is vat free......nobody checks don't worry but if you want to pay more for say the akela non working food that's your business


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Have a look at Harringtons.

It's better quality food than Pedigree, very reasonably priced and available from Supermarkets. Also, Wainwrights, which is Pets at Home own brand.


----------



## Angel loves french kisses (Nov 24, 2020)

hackertime said:


> Have a look on the dry food index for ideas, James wellbeloved is decent but would veer away from the Royal canin a good idea is to say how much you want to spend on the food then people can maybe point you in the right direction


Hi, could u plz tell me your concern with royal canin thanx


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

Angel loves french kisses said:


> Hi, could u plz tell me your concern with royal canin thanx


That member hasn't been seen for several years so may not see your post. However, if you look at the ingredient list (I selected the Royal Canin for French Bulldogs as a guess from your user name), the most plentiful ingredient is rice followed by wheat.

_Rice, wheat, animal fats, dehydrated pork protein, vegetable protein isolate*, dehydrated poultry protein, hydrolysed animal proteins, beet pulp, minerals, fish oil, soya oil, fructo-oligo-saccharides, hydrolysed crustaceans (source of glucosamine), marigold extract (source of lutein), hydrolysed cartilage (source of chondroitin)_.

You also don't know what the amount of meat is in it. So you are paying quite a lot for cheap ingredients.

Compare it to this -

_Fresh chicken meat (13%), fresh turkey meat (7%), fresh cage-free eggs (7%), fresh chicken liver (6%), fresh whole herring (6%), fresh whole flounder (5%), fresh turkey liver (5%), fresh chicken necks (4%), fresh chicken heart (4%), fresh turkey heart (4%), chicken (dehydrated, 4%), turkey (dehydrated, 4%), whole mackerel (dehydrated, 4%), whole sardine (dehydrated, 4%), whole herring (dehydrated, 4%), whole red lentils, whole green lentils, whole green peas, lentil fibre, whole chickpeas, whole yellow peas, whole pinto beans, whole navy beans, herring oil (1%), chicken fat (1%), chicken cartilage (1%), chicken liver (freeze-dried), turkey liver (freeze-dried), fresh whole pumpkin, fresh whole butternut squash, fresh whole zucchini, fresh whole parsnips, fresh carrots, fresh whole Red Delicious apples, fresh whole Bartlett pears, fresh kale, fresh spinach, fresh beet greens, fresh turnip greens, brown kelp, whole cranberries, whole blueberries, whole Saskatoon berries, chicory root, turmeric root, milk thistle, burdock root, lavender, marshmallow root, rosehips_

Can you see how the meat content is not only much higher, but the ingredients are far more clearly labelled ?


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> how the meat content is not only much higher,


Without looking at the moisture content and the protein content of the food.. Although the food seems to show clear ingredients its not. It's showing fresh ingredients as the majority, dry weight pre processing which means that the meat content could hypothetically be just as bad as the first.

Don't get me wrong I prefer the second one as you say clearer ingredients.


----------



## JoanneF (Feb 1, 2016)

lullabydream said:


> Without looking at the moisture content and the protein content of the food.. Although the food seems to show clear ingredients its not. It's showing fresh ingredients as the majority, dry weight pre processing which means that the meat content could hypothetically be just as bad as the first.
> 
> Don't get me wrong I prefer the second one as you say clearer ingredients.


Oh, I agree, and realise that but I didn't want to make it too complicated, just to illustrate why Royal Canin isn't highly regarded.


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

JoanneF said:


> Oh, I agree, and realise that but I didn't want to make it too complicated, just to illustrate why Royal Canin isn't highly regarded.


To be honest....unless your dog has allergies or intolerances most dogs do fine on the food. Its probably still a market leader regardless what people's opinions are here.


----------

